

CSIRO megatrends report - wisty
http://www.csiro.au/resources/Our-Future-World.html
The five interrelated megatrends identified in the report are:<p><pre><code>   1. More from less. This relates to the world’s depleting natural resources and increasing demand for those resources through economic and population growth. Coming decades will see a focus on resource use efficiency. 
   2. A personal touch. Growth of the services sector of western economies is being followed by a second wave of innovation aimed at tailoring and targeting services. 
   3. Divergent demographics. The populations of OECD countries are ageing and experiencing lifestyle and diet related health problems. At the same time there are high fertility rates and problems of not enough food for millions in poor countries.
   4. On the move. People are changing jobs and careers more often, moving house more often, commuting further to work and travelling around the world more often. 
   5. i World. Everything in the natural world will have a digital counterpart. Computing power and memory storage are improving rapidly. Many more devices are getting connected to the internet.</code></pre>
======
wisty
The five interrelated megatrends identified in the report are:

    
    
       1. More from less. This relates to the world’s depleting natural resources and increasing demand for those resources through economic and population growth. Coming decades will see a focus on resource use efficiency. 
       2. A personal touch. Growth of the services sector of western economies is being followed by a second wave of innovation aimed at tailoring and targeting services. 
       3. Divergent demographics. The populations of OECD countries are ageing and experiencing lifestyle and diet related health problems. At the same time there are high fertility rates and problems of not enough food for millions in poor countries.
       4. On the move. People are changing jobs and careers more often, moving house more often, commuting further to work and travelling around the world more often. 
       5. i World. Everything in the natural world will have a digital counterpart. Computing power and memory storage are improving rapidly. Many more devices are getting connected to the internet.

------
brc
I'm embarassed at what the CSIRO has become. This is not the output of a world
class research organization.

'More from less' 'A personal touch'? Spare me this entry in a 'state the
obvious in a cliche' competition.

This looks like the sort of regurgitated drivel I would expect to find in
Cosmopolitan magazine, right next to '7 ways to make your man love you more'.

They need to go back to their labs and start doing some real science again.
And whoever wrote and authorised this needs to get the boot, pronto.

